#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: whats the difference between degasser and deaerator？

## wjw_1980

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: whats the difference between degasser and deaerator？

----------


## ColinR33

A degasser is a more general term applied to any vessel that removes a gas phase from a liquid phase, it can be a simple separator, it can be a vessel with specialized internals, it can be a sulphur degasser where N2 is bubbled through molten sulphur to remove H2S, or any number of other services.  A deaerator is more specifically defined as a vessel used to remove oxygen from boiler feed water prior to it going to the boiler.

Cheers,

----------

